# GTS3



## PnknHead (Jul 7, 2018)

I am so excited because I just ordered a GTS3 from thecubicle.us. It has ridges on the edges that makes your grip better. It is also magnetic. The GTS3 also comes with a tensioning kit so you can tension it properly. They only have it stickerless so no stickers! If you would like to purchase the GTS3 M go to this link https://thecubicle.us/moyu-weilong-gts3-p-10626.html or this one https://speedcubeshop.com/products/moyu-weilong-gts3m-3x3

I hope you have a good time with the GTS3!


----------



## CreativeCubing (Jul 7, 2018)

PnknHead said:


> I am so excited because I just ordered a GTS3 from thecubicle.us. It has ridges on the edges that makes your grip better. It is also magnetic. The GTS3 also comes with a tensioning kit so you can tension it properly. They only have it stickerless so no stickers! If you would like to purchase the GTS3 M go to this link https://thecubicle.us/moyu-weilong-gts3-p-10626.html or this one https://speedcubeshop.com/products/moyu-weilong-gts3m-3x3
> 
> I hope you have a good time with the GTS3!


I think that the ridges would be weird on a 3x3. It’s going to be weird to make the transition to a heavier cube as well because I use the Gans Air SM


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 7, 2018)

saw a review from speedcubereview and he said that he didnt really notice iirc


CreativeCubing said:


> I think that the ridges would be weird on a 3x3. It’s going to be weird to make the transition to a heavier cube as well because I use the Gans Air SM


----------



## PnknHead (Jul 9, 2018)

CreativeCubing said:


> I think that the ridges would be weird on a 3x3. It’s going to be weird to make the transition to a heavier cube as well because I use the Gans Air SM


I still need to get a Gan air SM. I think I saw other cubes with ridges . I think Gan will start making stickerless cubes with ridges. I hope they do!


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jul 12, 2018)

Mine just arrived today. Moyu GTS 3M stickerless (my preference). Got it from the following site at half the listed price on a pre-order (bought two)...

https://www.speedcube.com.au/collec...x3-magnetic-speed-cube?variant=12310365208657

My quick review..

1. Magnets are very strong so it holds its shape very well. Because of this it requires a bit of extra push to turn I think but I seemed to get used to that and I prefer the surety of the 3Ms magnets, using the 2M side-by-side it seems very lose and he magnets almost pointless on the 2M!
2. I couldn’t feel a difference between the different tension settings! Going from 1 to 8 all seems the same to me!!
3. Colours are fantastic compared to the GTS 2M (again stickerless) - I am colourblind and found the 2M hard to distinguish betweenn orange, green and yellow in some light conditions but the 3M they have made the yellow brighter and the orange and green deeper which suits my eyes. The red is deeper too.
4. The ridges, meh, I don’t really notice them to be honest which surprised me and I suppose they will help with grip so good on Moyu for trail blazing.
5. It’s a little bigger than the 2M by maybe two or three mm.
6. Smoothness is probably the same as the 2M, but my 2M I had lubed so the 3M out-of-the-box is probably smoother.

Edit: I didn’t notice a weight difference compared to the 2M.

That’s it for now, very impressed and as I always have done I love Moyu’s stickerless.

Cheers


----------



## PnknHead (Jul 12, 2018)

PnknHead said:


> I am so excited because I just ordered a GTS3 from thecubicle.us. It has ridges on the edges that makes your grip better. It is also magnetic. The GTS3 also comes with a tensioning kit so you can tension it properly. They only have it stickerless so no stickers! If you would like to purchase the GTS3 M go to this link https://thecubicle.us/moyu-weilong-gts3-p-10626.html or this one https://speedcubeshop.com/products/moyu-weilong-gts3m-3x3
> 
> I hope you have a good time with the GTS3!


I just got it in the mail and ootb it is very dry and too fast. The magnets are very strong and the ridges are small and I don't notice them. I really like the tensioning system and I think it is a big improvement. After I put in some Galaxy lube from SpeedCubeShop, tensioned it, and did a couple of solves it became a lot more controllable. It is definitely my new main.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jul 13, 2018)

Speedcube.com.au sells it at $29.50 AUD
Cubicle at $34 USD


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 13, 2018)

It's listed for $49.00 AUD right now on speedcube.com.au.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jul 14, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> It's listed for $49.00 AUD right now on speedcube.com.au.


Pre order discount


----------



## SauceObtainer (Jul 28, 2018)

PnknHead said:


> I just got it in the mail and ootb it is very dry and too fast. The magnets are very strong and the ridges are small and I don't notice them. I really like the tensioning system and I think it is a big improvement. After I put in some Galaxy lube from SpeedCubeShop, tensioned it, and did a couple of solves it became a lot more controllable. It is definitely my new main.


Which lube or sets of cosmic lube do you recommend for and sotb cube


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 29, 2018)

reviews are nice and all but i just want to know where the cube stands in a tier list.

Actually i just want to know if its better than the v2 (the best v2 if there are more subtipes, i wouldn't know) because that one is easily top 3 stickerless right?


----------



## Keiserolsen (Aug 5, 2018)

Does anybody know the size and strength of the magnets?


----------



## CarterK (Aug 5, 2018)

I don't know exact strength, but they are definitely on the stronger end.


----------



## pglewis (Aug 5, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> reviews are nice and all but i just want to know where the cube stands in a tier list.
> 
> Actually i just want to know if its better than the v2 (the best v2 if there are more subtipes, i wouldn't know) because that one is easily top 3 stickerless right?



My take is it's similar but different; better is hard to quantify. A well setup GTS2M corner cuts more effortlessly for me; that's sometimes a pro, sometimes a con if my accuracy is off. The GTS3M corner cuts just fine, mind you, and I have not spent any time trying to optimize the tensions, which are very configurable. I still haven't spent a _lot_ of time trying to fine-tune it because it's just fine the way it is for me right now.

The GTS3's factory magnets are definitely stronger. I've preferred weaker magnets in the past but I actually like the stronger feel on this puzzle, especially for blind.

Stickerless shades are less "washed out" vs. the GTS2 and provide better contrast IMO. The plastic is thin enough that strong light can show through a little and look weird, but it isn't much worse than my other stickerless puzzles.

The ridges are very subtle but I love them and hope this is "a thing" for future flagship 3x3s. It's just enough grip reassurance, highly appreciated especially during blind.

It's ever-so-slightly larger than the current flagships, which might be a plus or minus for individual OH preferences (I'm a minute and a half OH solver sooooo... I hardly care lol)

It's as main-worthy as any of the other flagship stickerless 3x3s I've tried, which includes the GTS2M, Valk 3M, and HuangLong M. I like all of the above but the GTS3M has been getting the most use lately.


----------



## CarterK (Aug 5, 2018)

Moyu posted on FB saying that they're gonna release a non magnetic version! It's gonna be the best cube for BLD by farrr.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 5, 2018)

pglewis said:


> My take is it's similar but different; better is hard to quantify. A well setup GTS2M corner cuts more effortlessly for me; that's sometimes a pro, sometimes a con if my accuracy is off. The GTS3M corner cuts just fine, mind you, and I have not spent any time trying to optimize the tensions, which are very configurable. I still haven't spent a _lot_ of time trying to fine-tune it because it's just fine the way it is for me right now.
> 
> The GTS3's factory magnets are definitely stronger. I've preferred weaker magnets in the past but I actually like the stronger feel on this puzzle, especially for blind.
> 
> ...


don't get me started :3 that hardly recomend it cube reviewer still gives me PTSD, 8 years after
If we ever meet and i ask you what do you think about one cube just tell me its better than this one and worse than this one, and kind of like this other one, if you are so kind, if that makes me an idito ill be a happy idiot with a cube that i don't know how many fricking degrees can corner cut, after all they dont make piano keys with different resistance do they? skinny wemen and huge men both play the same, actually they might make them im not sure, and qwerty keyboards are the thing so no point to use that as an argument... either way, you tell me how much you like a cube ill decide how much i trust your opinion, thats all i want to know, and thats a fact.

or maye im so sick of 10 min of rambling about the cube characteristics and the lack of adjetives like good or bad or better than or worse than that i think the second is the only i care about, but i honestly think this is not the case


----------



## pglewis (Aug 5, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> don't get me started :3 that hardly recomend it cube reviewer still gives me PTSD, 8 years after
> If we ever meet and i ask you what do you think about one cube just tell me its better than this one and worse than this one, and kind of like this other one, if you are so kind, if that makes me an idito ill be a happy idiot with a cube that i don't know how many fricking degrees can corner cut, after all they dont make piano keys with different resistance do they? skinny wemen and huge men both play the same, actually they might make them im not sure, and qwerty keyboards are the thing so no point to use that as an argument... either way, you tell me how much you like a cube ill decide how much i trust your opinion, thats all i want to know, and thats a fact.
> 
> or maye im so sick of 10 min of rambling about the cube characteristics and the lack of adjetives like good or bad or better than or worse than that i think the second is the only i care about, but i honestly think this is not the case



k


----------

